
Amazon Bans Sales of Apple TV and Chromecast on Its Site - netrus
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/01/amazon-bans-sales-of-apple-tv-and-chromecast-on-its-site/
======
netrus
I feel like this is a huge thing. It sounds like amazon is willing to damage
it's wholesale reputation to boost it's digital business. I am a Prime
subscriber because if I want to order anything, I go to Amazon. If I am not
certain anymore to get everything I want at a fair price with a good service,
I have no problem to switch to a competitor as my default choice - and cancel
prime.

